# Please update Software Testing Courses in Singapore



## vsgl.kumar (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I am working with COGNIZANT for the past 3.4 yrs in Software testing (Manual 2.2yrs + Automation 1.2 yrs).

Currently searching for jobs in singapore, I registered my resume in all websites but didnt get any calls.

Please help me on this, whether i have to complete any testing course in singapore (completed ISTQB already) to get jobs.

Kindly give some ideas, please help me.

Thanks and Regards,
Lakshman


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think any testing course 'll of much help!!!

Your best bet is to try an onsite from CTS…they do have clients in Singapore such as Credit Suisse..

Anyway Keep trying in local job portals like Monster, jobsdb,stjobs etc


----------



## vsgl.kumar (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your kind reply..

We are not able to enter such projects.. Within our company it is very difficult to enter asia pacific country accounts..most of the projects are US based so that I am facing issue..

Sure I will try to go via cognizant as per your suggestion and try some other oppurtunities also..
Thank you so much


----------

